# Martial Arts expert gets 52 year sentence



## Kenpobldr (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw this on the news last night and I just thought that I would pass this along. I don't know David Haraden as he is from Maine and I am from Massachusetts. He was convicted of beating his girlfriend to death over a four day period in a hotel. All while he drank beer and watched movies.

www.wcsh6.com


----------



## Ronin Moose (Feb 18, 2006)

That is sad.  We're lucky that, as a community - martial arts in general - we really don't get too many black eyes.

-Garry


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2006)

Personally I do not think his training is what should be called into question here. 

I think Spousal abuse is the issue, and that unfortunately could have happened to anyone with or without training. 

I feel bad for the woman and her family.


----------



## Kenpobldr (Feb 18, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Personally I do not think his training is what should be called into question here.
> 
> I think Spousal abuse is the issue, and that unfortunately could have happened to anyone with or without training.
> 
> I feel bad for the woman and her family.


 
I would agree but once the press sees that someone has been trained in the martial arts they will latch on to it and use it as a headline.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Personally I do not think his training is what should be called into question here.
> 
> I think Spousal abuse is the issue, and that unfortunately could have happened to anyone with or without training.
> 
> I feel bad for the woman and her family.


 
Agreed. 

Spousal abuse, Alcohol issues, physiological issues all seem more applicable to this than being a martial artist.

My condolences to the womans family.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 18, 2006)

Perhaps, if there is such a thing as justice, he'll be taught a lesson or two behind bars.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 18, 2006)

I remember hearing a story similar to this from my instructor in PA regarding a local black belt that had shot his girlfriend.  The press focussed on "Martial Arts Expert Kills Girlfriend" or something like that.  One fact had nothing to do with the other, but the press wanted an angle.

Much condolences to her family and to his, if karma catches him before 52 years is up.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2006)

Abuse of any kind should be done away with. We have all this technology and Medicines and we as a society cannot control abuse. What a shame.
terry


----------



## rutherford (Feb 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Abuse of any kind should be done away with. We have all this technology and Medicines and we as a society cannot control abuse. What a shame.
> terry


 
I'm not sure this is the place for this discussion, but I'd be interested to hear what you think technology and medicine could do to stop abuse.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 18, 2006)

What exactly qualifies one as a _*Martial Arts Expert*_ anyway?

The fact that this psycho was somehow involved in the MAs isn't the point. The emphasis should be that he's a sadistic human being, and that he tortured the woman to death. He should be punished to the extreme for his actions. Here in Cali he would be facing the death penalty.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 18, 2006)

Haraden is a scumbag, plain and simple.  The fact that he was watching movies, drinking beer, or even proficient in the martial arts really has nothing to do with the fact that he is a piece of fecal matter.  Unfortunately for us, the addition of the above terms makes the story grab more interest, and that's what sells the advertising dollars.  

God willing, may Haraden rot for the rest of his life here, and in the afterlife.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this is the place for this discussion, but I'd be interested to hear what you think technology and medicine could do to stop abuse.


 
 Rutherford your right wrong forum, I'll start one in the study when I have time after the US open so Monday it will be there. I'll look forward to this topic and I hope to gain so much more info.
Terry


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 19, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Unfortunately for us, the addition of the above terms makes the story grab more interest, and that's what sells the advertising dollars.



Yep, you're right about that...


----------

